# First skeeter pee batch



## brudavis (Jun 16, 2011)

I am on my first batch and it says to add 1/2 tsp kmeta. I only have campden tablets so how many tablets would I use for 1/2 tsp? 

I used the slurry from my Vinter's Harvest Blackberry wine. Starting SG 1.068. It is now down to .996 and has slowed way down on the bubbles in the air lock. Gonna wait another day or 2 and sorbat and add campden. Sure smells good and looks like pink lemonade.

Thanks for any and all help.
Bruce


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 16, 2011)

You should use the standard addition of one tablet per gallon. Cheers! Hope you enjoy your beverage.


----------



## brudavis (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks Lon. 
I was also wondering. I want to make another batch and use tea bags. How many tea bags would I use for a 5 gal batch?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 22, 2011)

brudavis said:


> Thanks Lon.
> I was also wondering. I want to make another batch and use tea bags. How many tea bags would I use for a 5 gal batch?



That'll be a matter of personal taste. If you've made iced tea and you know how much you use to hit your target taste, I'd use that as your guide.


----------



## rhythmsteve (Jun 22, 2011)

in my tea making (love iced tea- its all i drink) i have found that 8 teabags per gallon is the best ratio.....as long as your using ur standard lipton bags. If you use a another brand (these seem to be a little less flavorful) then i would go with 10 or so. Also, if you want to use Lipton's green tea bags i find that 12 per gallon is a good number


----------



## brudavis (Jun 24, 2011)

Would I put bags in during fermentation or add after fermentation?

Thanks 
Bruce


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't know the answer to that one. I would think the tea flavors would survive the ferment process, but honestly, I'd have to do a batch both ways and see which I preferred.


----------



## brudavis (Jun 26, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> I don't know the answer to that one. I would think the tea flavors would survive the ferment process, but honestly, I'd have to do a batch both ways and see which I preferred.



Well I put the tea bags in at the start. We'll see what happens. I put 80 bags of generic to make 5 gal. It smells pretty good right now. On another note I sweetened my first batch and is now clearing. Took a sample and had a friend tatse it she wanted more. So I guess I did alright.


----------



## brudavis (Jul 7, 2011)

Well first batch is almost gone allready. Have the second lemon tea clearing. Allready have my brother in law and his friend telling me they will buy all ingredients if I make them more. See if I can get some free carboys and another fermentor out of this deal. Thanks for all the help from everyone that chimed in.

Bruce


----------



## rhythmsteve (Jul 7, 2011)

I bottled my skeeter pee after it got completely clear, backsweetened, and racked until clear again. I bottled it now it appears that there is kind of a white cloudy substance in my bottles, so i uncorked and put back into the carboy, and racked again. What could this cloudy residue be? I also have it in my blueberry/pom and I was just wondering if i need to filter these, or is this normal and should racking take care of it? If racking takes care of it then when do i know when to bottle?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 7, 2011)

brudavis said:


> Well first batch is almost gone allready. Have the second lemon tea clearing. Allready have my brother in law and his friend telling me they will buy all ingredients if I make them more. See if I can get some free carboys and another fermentor out of this deal. Thanks for all the help from everyone that chimed in.
> 
> Bruce



Sounds like a great deal to me. If you work out a deal with carboys, you'll have them long after the others have consumed their Skeeter Pee.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 7, 2011)

rhythmsteve said:


> I bottled my skeeter pee after it got completely clear, backsweetened, and racked until clear again. I bottled it now it appears that there is kind of a white cloudy substance in my bottles, so i uncorked and put back into the carboy, and racked again. What could this cloudy residue be? I also have it in my blueberry/pom and I was just wondering if i need to filter these, or is this normal and should racking take care of it? If racking takes care of it then when do i know when to bottle?



A bit more information and maybe a pic would help. Can you describe the nature of the cloudiness? You went from completely clear to cloudy? Did you add sorbate and sulfite before bottling? Does it only happen after chilling?


----------

